# Real range - again



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I ride the inner coast range of California (and lots of other places.) A typical ride for me is 12 - 25 miles with three or four climbs of 1000 to 1500 feet. Reading promotional material leads me to believe that I could ride 100 miles on a duracell AA battery! When I go to UTube I find more skepticism about range.

I would like to buy a bike under about $6000 but I see lots of 500 watt batteries and I wonder if I would be pushing that last big hill back up to lynch canyon trailhead.

I'm now 73 and reluctantly looking at ebikes - it would need to be full sus given the rough nature of many of my riding spots. 

What are your feelings about range on e bike batteries? What do you get from 500 or 700 watts? I'm also a belt and suspender kind of guy and would like a bit of assist left when I finish. I love riding but pushing for 20 minutes at a time several times each ride is getting old.

Last, I like the specs on the Fezzari Wire Peak (I've ridden a Fezzari Cascade Peak for 10 years) given that there is a NO SRAM option but a 500 watt battery doesn't sound adequate. Do any of you ride a wire peak and what is your range experience?

What would you buy in this situation?


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Are you saying you do 3-4 climbs of 1000-1500ft EACH, or total? If it's each at your age I say good job!  If it's 1500 ft total w/12-25 miles a 500w battery will be fine, if your talking 3-4k+ per ride you'll want the bigger battery. Depends on how much assist you want to use tho

I have the Rise w/360w battery and can do 30 miles/3k climbing in mostly trail mode say 80-90% with some eco mixed in. If the bike is not too heavy I would think the 500w would be plenty unless your doing 4-5k climbing


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Tickle said:


> Are you saying you do 3-4 climbs of 1000-1500ft EACH, or total? If it's each at your age I say good job!  If it's 1500 ft total w/12-25 miles a 500w battery will be fine, if your talking 3-4k+ per ride you'll want the bigger battery. Depends on how much assist you want to use tho
> 
> I have the Rise w/360w battery and can do 30 miles/3k climbing in mostly trail mode say 80-90% with some eco mixed in. If the bike is not too heavy I would think the 500w would be plenty unless your doing 4-5k climbing


Depending on which trails I ride the 3 - 4 climbs range from about 1500 feet to about 1000 feet each, the real killer is climbing up the east end of cache creek ridge on the fireroad at 2200 feet of mostly steep climbing. There are also 300 foot or so hills interspersed. The real killer is the last 1.5 miles out of the roadkill valley back to highway 20 - 1000 feet and I now push 60% of the way. That would not be fun with 60 pounds of ebike!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

telemike said:


> Depending on which trails I ride the 3 - 4 climbs range from about 1500 feet to about 1000 feet each, the real killer is climbing up the east end of cache creek ridge on the fireroad at 2200 feet of mostly steep climbing. There are also 300 foot or so hills interspersed. The real killer is the last 1.5 miles out of the roadkill valley back to highway 20 - 1000 feet and I now push 60% of the way. That would not be fun with 60 pounds of ebike!


750wh/52 lb bike solves your range anxiety - but you will probably need bigger budget.


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

`My Cannondale Habit Neo has a 625w Battery. My usual ride is 15-20 miles with 1500-2000ft of climbing. I usually ride in Eco and Tour and use about 50% of the battery.


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

telemike said:


> I ride the inner coast range of California (and lots of other places.) A typical ride for me is 12 - 25 miles with three or four climbs of 1000 to 1500 feet. Reading promotional material leads me to believe that I could ride 100 miles on a duracell AA battery! When I go to UTube I find more skepticism about range.
> 
> I would like to buy a bike under about $6000 but I see lots of 500 watt batteries and I wonder if I would be pushing that last big hill back up to lynch canyon trailhead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

72 yr old. Levo 700wh. I have ridden 30mi, 5600 ft elev in Eco as much as possible several times and have limped in 10% power every time. Just added Trail Watts 252 wh booster. Good luck


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> 750wh/52 lb bike solves your range anxiety - but you will probably need bigger budget.


Yeah, the 5000 wh of the Wire Peak will probably not be enough. 

If I had a limit of $6k I would look at this
but would also consider the downsides of direct to consumer and Canyon's warranty issues for some people.
--- Spectral-ON
Other bikes I would consider are the SC Heckler, but starts at just under 9K!
Reasonably spec'd Levo (GX) starts at 7500k.


----------



## kevjob (Jan 25, 2021)

Trance X E+ 3 (2022) | Trail bike | Giant Bicycles US







www.giant-bicycles.com





i just bought the Reign E+ which is more enduoro andTrance x is more trail, the one I saw today in store looked great . 625 watt battery and 250 watt extender available as well.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

telemike said:


> I ride the inner coast range of California (and lots of other places.) A typical ride for me is 12 - 25 miles with three or four climbs of 1000 to 1500 feet. Reading promotional material leads me to believe that I could ride 100 miles on a duracell AA battery! When I go to UTube I find more skepticism about range.
> 
> I would like to buy a bike under about $6000 but I see lots of 500 watt batteries and I wonder if I would be pushing that last big hill back up to lynch canyon trailhead.
> 
> ...


For your budget you might find a Giant/Yamaha Trance E with a 625Wh.
Basically most batteries might be drained in 90 minutes.
They can often be stretched for 5 hrs.
You should be able to have 3 hrs of fun if you remember you are on an assisted bike.
Be in shape, do not cary 30 pounds of useless weight, use your transmission
and the fun is there. Not the crazy 5-6 hrs we can read about but unless it is minus 20 on snow
you should get 3H or more.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

700 in a kenevo with cushcore and DH tires.
Just did 26 miles with 6300 foot climbing. Almost all in Eco. 2:15 moving time

On full boost I get 4000 feet in about an hour. 

Set assistance to the distance you want to cover. For me 7000feet is about my limit but more is possible if you turn it way down.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I would say a 700+ batt is what your looking for with a motor in the ~80nm range


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Bulls bikes are a good option in your budget. 









E-MTB Full Suspension eBikes | BULLS Bikes USA


BULLS E-MTB Full Suspension eBikes are off-road machines with endless capabilities. Be well prepared for any adventure trail or downhill ride! Check out our catalog here




www.bullsbikesusa.com





I've been happy with my E-Stream Evo 3, and it's 750wh battery. Max range for me, and where I live (lots of climbing) is about 50 miles if I keep it in lower assist modes. On rides with higher assist levels, range may only be 35 miles.

I'd say 625wh would be the minimum for 25 mile rides, but the more the better imho.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

500-700 watts of power isnt much but thats all you have to work with, with the route your going. I know for myself, I needed extra wattage and even an extra 250 is night and day when it comes to hills.

You just have to pedal more, thats how you will get more miles out of your battery in terms of wh/mile.

I use 30wh/km as a general rule for myself and I can squeeze out 55km on 1500wh (750wh battery x 2), surely I could get it down to 20wh/km easy enough with more pedalling if I so choose to and thats the kicker isnt it LOL







Batteries - Learn


Batteries are a key component of ebikes and all other electric vehicles and they have evolved and improved to a staggering degree since we first got into this scene in the early 2000's. Lithium batteries went from being a source of endless frustrations one of the most dependable parts of an...




ebikes.ca





​
*Motor Type**Rough energy usage *Minimal Assist (using motor only on hills, slower ~30kph setup)6-8 Wh/kmTypical Assist (~40 kph with pedaling, motor on all the time)9-12 Wh/kmPower Hungry (either no pedaling, or hauling a load, or going really fast)14-20 Wh/km










Watt hours per kilometer to watt hours per mile [Wh/km to Wh/mi]


Convert watt hours per kilometer to watt hours per mile [Wh/km to Wh/mi]. Electric car energy economy: Wh/mi=1.609344×Wh/km. Wh/km=0.001÷1.609344×(Wh/mi).




www.aqua-calc.com





Also, if your riding in the efficient zone of your motor then thats good too.

You can check out Luna Cycle, they always have neat looking ebikes available and your not stuck in anyones eco-stream for parts.


----------

